# Carte sim clé 3g adaptable pour ipad ou pas ?



## aouston.nicolas (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Étant propriétaire d'une clé 3g de chez  bouygue télécom je  voulais savoir si je transformai ma carte sim clé 3g en micro sim cela pouvait fonctionner sur un ipad 3g ?  

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## leowild1986 (30 Juin 2010)

Il y a pas mal de tutoriaux sur le net qui montrent comment couper une carte sim format GSM en carte micro-sim et apparemment, cela marche très bien. Il existe même des adaptateurs (regarde cet article)


----------



## aouston.nicolas (30 Juin 2010)

Oui j'ai vu tout les tutaux mais je voulais savoir si cela marché réellement


----------



## leowild1986 (2 Juillet 2010)

Si certains le font, c'est que ça marche! Moi je n'ai pas eu besoin car mon operateur m'a transféré mon abonnement 3G sur une carte Micro-Sim directement... Et du coup j'ai plus qu'à la mettre dans mon adaptateur pour l'utiliser dans ma clé 3G!


----------

